# Bye mustache!



## FlyingNimbus (Jun 1, 2014)

Before and after  I have been growing his face out but decided it was time for a change. Also it was getting hard for him to see through all the hair! Afterwards he really liked licking his mouth, I think he liked the feeling or thought it was really weird!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I love the transformation! I prefer a clean face.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks great!

I also like a clean face. It is bad enough that I can't get better ear feathers on Lily. She free feeds and won't let me band and wrap her ears so they drag through the food and water. With a shaved face there is no issue of washing her face all the time.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG what a transformation! He looks fantastic  I, too, love a nice clean face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katypalmer0615 (Mar 20, 2014)

He's so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I love the new look. What a beauty???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He looks fantastic with a clean face! Very handsome boy!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I think he looks much better!!! What a handsome poodle!! 

I love fuzzy/fluffy faces but I keep the hairs around the lips really short so they don't go inside their mouth, and my 2 are very delicate eaters so they don't get food stuck to their face, and I also trim eyelashes and eyebrows constantly! (I learned how to groom them myself now)

They definitely can't see if there's too much hair around the eyes! It can be dangerous... Like for instance "glass doors!!!!" Poor babies!! 

I'm always maintaining them  

I love shaved faces too!!! In fact I love almost ALL poodle haircuts!!!!! Poodles are just gorgeous period! 

But for my 2 .... I like "their" look   

Before (Hahahaha )








After 








Here you can see how it's really short on the sides-around the lips 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love the clean face! It's a lot more kissable looking!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He looks very handsome! I am partial to shaved poodle faces even though the fluffies are cute.......


----------



## pinkpoodle (Jul 7, 2014)

So handsome!!!


----------



## FlyingNimbus (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone, he is a good boy and doesn't move too much when grooming although he leans to get out of the way. Lou I love their look both ways, I especially like the yawning picture! They look very sweet


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

FlyingNimbus said:


> Thanks everyone, he is a good boy and doesn't move too much when grooming although he leans to get out of the way. Lou I love their look both ways, I especially like the yawning picture! They look very sweet



Thanks dear  I love how versatile poodles are, they rock any hairstyle   and they are always super huggable  I love laying my head on their fluffy coats when I hug them  I'm sure all poodle-parents love that!! hehehehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

He is gorgeous! When we first got Trixie, I wanted her to have a "fuzzy face." We have had her groomed several times since then and I love her little face shaved much better! :love2:


----------



## Hermelien1989 (May 30, 2014)

I love the feeling of the shaved faces (and I think it is a lot cleaner).


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I like it much better clean shaved. One of my daughter's is always trying to get me to let my girls get fluffy. I don't dare ! I don't want anyone thinking they are doodles. Not that there is anything wrong with a doodle, I just don't want anyone to think I fell into that trend.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

A major improvement. Now you can see his beautiful muzzle. It just shows off his pretty and elegant head better. I also prefer a clean shaven look on my men and on my Poodles. lol. (even though the teddy bear look is kinda cute)


----------

